# post your You Tubes here



## cement (May 3, 2010)

sort of like the funny pic thread. Of course, I don't know how to embed these things.

here is one to start, it was billed as the first 35 mm film ever taken, in San Francisco 6 days before the big earthquake.

cable car ride


----------



## TouchDown (May 4, 2010)

[youtube ]nwSalVn0Muk[/youtube ]

I had to add spaces so it wouldn\'t recognize the tags. Just put [ youtube] open and closed on each side of text at end of youtube tag line to Embed.


----------



## StructuralPoke (May 4, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## frazil (May 4, 2010)

is the tagline the web address?


----------



## Dexman PE (May 4, 2010)

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/dc6d7c3bc...t-fails-of-2009

I know it's not youtube, but it's still a funny video.


----------



## TouchDown (May 4, 2010)

frazil said:


> is the tagline the web address?


just the characters after the "=" in the youtube line... ie.

Let's say you pull up a youtube video, in the http: line above it looks like this:


you need the characters between the "=" and the "&amp;" symbols, specifically:

zPi6R7HKnfg

If you hit the reply button, you can see the string that I used below to embed video.


----------



## StructuralPoke (May 5, 2010)

a bit profane, but funny....



I'm telling the boss!!!!


----------



## TouchDown (May 5, 2010)

Not a Youtube, but reading the "inner monologue" at the bottom is pretty funny.

Conan on 60 minutes - what he was really thinking.


----------



## TouchDown (May 6, 2010)

Doing some research for ladder safety where we need to do some training with our maintenance guys, I think they'll get a kick out of this:


----------



## DVINNY (May 7, 2010)

after further research (Google) I see that for safety reasons (hackers) its better to not have the entire url set up as an 'auto-embed'

so we will stay status quo.

HERE's NINJY CHOPPIN'


----------



## DVINNY (May 7, 2010)

Grape Lady


----------



## DVINNY (May 7, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Dexman PE (May 12, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## jeb6294 (May 13, 2010)

Spoiler



Way to go you perv...you just beat off to a bunch of 7 year olds!!!


----------



## TouchDown (May 14, 2010)

Anyone else notice everything was in mirror image in that? Makes me wonder if that's what they can do to get around sampling / copyright infringement... modification to make it their own.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 14, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> Anyone else notice everything was in mirror image in that? Makes me wonder if that's what they can do to get around sampling / copyright infringement... modification to make it their own.


1. I don't know what you are talking about because I had never heard that song or seen that video before the Simpsons aired that night.

2. The Simpsons usually don't have to get around copyright infringement because it's sort of a celebrity status symbol to have your image, voice, or work featured in an episode.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 14, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> TouchDown said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else notice everything was in mirror image in that? Makes me wonder if that's what they can do to get around sampling / copyright infringement... modification to make it their own.
> ...


1) You must live in a cave if you've never heard that song before (lol, or your basement), but when the Simpsons aired it the other night it WAS the first time it had aired (the song has been around for several months now, the video is brand new).

2)I think he was referring to the copyright infringement of posting it on youtube.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 14, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> 1) You must live in a cave if you've never heard that song before (lol, or your basement), but when the Simpsons aired it the other night it WAS the first time it had aired (the song has been around for several months now, the video is brand new).
> 2)I think he was referring to the copyright infringement of posting it on youtube.


I listen to NPR the great majority of the time in the car, so I don't have to hear crap like that.

Ah...gotcha.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 17, 2010)

another non-youtube, but f'ing funny:

http://www.break.com/break-best-videos/toy...gger-wagon.html


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 19, 2010)

The Turboencabulator


----------



## Santiagj (May 19, 2010)

Logorithmic baseplate lol


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I just found out what the designer of retractable gear system for my plane has been doing lately:


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 7, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> I think I just found out what the designer of retractable gear system for my plane has been doing lately:


reminds me of the Honda commercial "The Cog". I'll see if I can post a link later. If you've never seen it. pretty amazing and the whole thing was done without any computer graphics.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 7, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> pretty amazing and the whole thing was done without any computer graphics.


That's funny...I heard the exact opposite, that it was done only with computer graphics.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 7, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > pretty amazing and the whole thing was done without any computer graphics.
> ...



I've found snopes to be pretty reliable, and it's got to be quite a hoax if there are several videos/shows documenting the making of the commercial.

Snopes - The Cog

Have you ever seen the Honda ad called "The Musical Highway"? It shows a car traveling over a road with "rumble strips" that plays "the william tell overture while the car traverses it. There was a whole sarticle in a concrete cyutting magazine by the contractor that cut the grooves. Pretyy neat stuff.


----------



## cement (Jun 7, 2010)

Model T assembly and driving

http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?video_id=S4KrIMZpwCY


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 14, 2010)

Check out this drummer


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 14, 2010)

That's what you get when you mix Star Wars kid, Chris Farley, and a LOT of coke.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 30, 2010)

If I ever had a therapist, I wish they were like this:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 30, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Check out this drummer


That's funny, Rick K and the All-Nighter's are from here in town.

good stuff


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 1, 2010)

That is funny as all hell.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^ That is awesome. My wife calls me the "dockers guy" now... Dammit.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 2, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Santiagj (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, that looks bad.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 2, 2010)

Also on the Netflix queue. "Every rose has its thorn." HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 9, 2010)

I think they'll have to update their video now that LeBron is going to Miami?


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 12, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 18, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 30, 2010)

This isn't youtube, but it is pretty awesome. I understand some deaf individuals are against the implant, but this is just super cool.

8-month-old-deaf-babys-reaction-to-cochlear-implant-being-activated


----------



## Sschell (Jul 30, 2010)

thats awesome!


----------



## StructuralPoke (Jul 30, 2010)

linkey

Not youtube, but funny none-the-less


----------



## Sschell (Jul 30, 2010)

^somebody needs to give that dog some glow sticks.... and maybe a pacifier.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jul 30, 2010)

http://pogpog.com/v/tf2-law-abiding-engineer/


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 6, 2010)

Found a couple of videos from Oshkosh this year. I'm already looking forward to 2011.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 30, 2010)

There's a cute Target commercial that uses this catchy 70's tune...and it made me remember where I'd first heard it - Does anyone remember this TV special that aired in '74? I remember it distinctly because we had to watch it in elementary school...now I'm amazed at the names that appeared in it.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 15, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 15, 2010)

^^^That was impressive. No one can pay me enough to do that job.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 16, 2010)

You just hope that when you got to the top you had EXACTLY what you needed to do the job, wouldn't want to go up and down many times to get the phillips head that you forgot...


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 16, 2010)

That video made my hands sweat watching it. I told Mrs. Ble that I wouldn't do that for $100 million!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 28, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Also on the Netflix queue. "Every rose has its thorn." HAHAHAHAHAHA


Ok, so the wifey-wife and I got this from Netflix yesterday and we watched it last night. We were shocked at how bad it wasn't. In fact, some parts are just outright hilarious because of the main character's facial expressions and mannerisms. I wouldn't rank it as "it was so bad that it was good." It is a low budget film, but the acting was actually pretty damn good. I give it a solid B-.

Oh, did you know that nuclear power plant cooling towers bellow black smoke? :tv:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 30, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Dexman PE (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3V5S7NhvcA...player_embedded


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 7, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 3, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 11, 2010)

NSFW - EFUKT - NSFW


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 19, 2010)

Bill Cosby vs. a southern lady.


----------



## Supe (Nov 20, 2010)

LMFAO!


----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey everybody! I've been busy with a new job, but wanted to stop in and say Happy Thanksgiving! When I think of rick rolling, I think of you, so here's a little video for the holiday.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 3, 2010)

Always elicits a holiday chuckle...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 3, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> Always elicits a holiday chuckle...


nice. never heard that one before.


----------



## udpolo15 (Dec 10, 2010)

http://deadspin.com/5711284/cnn-inexplicab...-diarrhea-scene


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 10, 2010)

udpolo15 said:


> http://deadspin.com/5711284/cnn-inexplicab...-diarrhea-scene


No way in heck I click on that. With that tittle on it? No way Jose!!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE (Dec 10, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> udpolo15 said:
> 
> 
> > http://deadspin.com/5711284/cnn-inexplicab...-diarrhea-scene
> ...


agreed...


----------



## udpolo15 (Dec 10, 2010)

Here is the full title of the post:

*CNN Inexplicably Airs Dumb And Dumber Diarrhea Scene*

They air the part of dumb and dumber when Jeff Daniels has diarrhea during a clip on the protest in london.


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.hexzoo.com/videos/33235/Locked_Out_Naked

Open the link, click on the "Hide" command and then start the video


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2010)

if you cant get youtube at work this is one worth watching when you get home


----------



## cement (Jan 17, 2011)

frazil ice


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUs7iG1mNjI...layer_embedded#


----------



## Exengineer (Feb 5, 2011)

See the talk given by William A. Wulf, Past President, National Academy of Engineering on the subject "Engineering Education in the 21st Century"

Listen carefully to what he says at 4:35 -- "The practice of engineering has changed enormously from what it was 40 years ago. Engineering education hasn't changed very much at all." Shocked or surprised? Then go on to about 9:20 when he says that according to the U.S. government, engineering is not a profession. The definition of profession according to the Department of Commerce is 2 years beyond the baccalaureate, meaning a Master's degree.

Universities these days are out of touch with the realities of the job market and what is expected. A BS degree now is inadequate preparation for an engineering career just as a Bachelor's degree in English or History or Economics won't get a person very far compared to a Grade 12 graduate. Just ask an engineering dean or administrator if students graduate from their university with a good background in Lean Manufacturing, Six Sigma, AutoCad, or anything of a practical nature. They will look at you like you're from another planet. You can be assured that if it's practical or useful, you won't find it in a university curriculum.


----------



## benbo (Feb 5, 2011)

Exengineer said:


> with a good background in Lean Manufacturing, Six Sigma, AutoCad, or anything of a practical nature.


Frankly, nobody has ever graduated from an engineering undergrad program with a "good background" in anything. I repeat - ever. That's what work experience is for. Hence the term "entry level."

As far as lean manufacturing, autocad, and six sgima - these are things any self respecting engineer with half a brain should be able to teach themselves. I'm glad they didn't waste my time on such nonsense while I was in school. You won't really learn these things anyway until you are working, applying them to real life situations.

I taught myself autocad (at least enough to do some electrical drafting work) over a summer as an engineering intern at Hughes Aircraft. I learned it out of a book , asking draftsmen questions, and fooling around. Most everyone I knew in EE school taught themselves autocad or orcad or some other free software to draw up schematics.

I learned six sigma concepts, lean manufacturing, and jit on the job in the semiconductor capital equipment business. THere's some benefit to statistical process control and inventory analysis, but it isn't rocket science.

We covered some of this in business school, but the only engineers who should be learning these things at school are industrial or manufacturing engineers, IMO.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 5, 2011)

To expand on/support what Benbo said, if you want to learn skills (AutoCAD, Six Sigma, etc.), go to a trade school (ITT Tech, Ivy Tech, etc.). If you want to become an engineer, get an ABET accredited engineering degree, then WORK as an engineer for a few years. There is a reason that those are pre-requisites for sitting for the PE exam. Both of them are required to be able to perform actual engineering work. Knowing how to use software packages or implement strategies are just tools that allow us to to our jobs better.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 25, 2011)

A video showing a brief update/progress of the Fastracks project I'm working on. (BTW, I'm on the "West Corridor" section right now, starting at the 2:05 mark of the video).


----------



## cement (Feb 26, 2011)

isthat you talking about the streetcars?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2011)

i cant get utube from work, but someone needs to post the "I want to be an Engineer, so Freakin bad" parody

I want to be on the cover of, PC magazine..


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 10, 2011)

For those who love meat, this is the video for you.....


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^ 1:18 looks sooooooo wrong...


----------



## cement (Mar 22, 2011)

some irish humor that doesnt involve nuns or drunks


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 31, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Supe (Mar 31, 2011)

She can use my shake weight any time.


----------



## cement (Apr 20, 2011)

this guy is as dumb as a box of rocks


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 20, 2011)

Rocks fall

He runs

He then yells, "Bring it!"

Not the sharpest spoon in the light socket.


----------



## cement (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=playe...p;v=uCip-gNlK_U


----------



## csb (Apr 28, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 28, 2011)

It's like Ball in a Cup with another degree of difficulty.


----------



## cement (May 1, 2011)

with no innuendo whatsoever!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 5, 2011)

Disclaimer: I have a cat, and like cats, but this was still effin' funny.


----------



## Master slacker (May 5, 2011)

^^^ teh awesomeness


----------



## snickerd3 (May 5, 2011)

need to check it out tonight


----------



## Dark Knight (May 5, 2011)

That was from the awesome department of awesomeness will. Still laughing as I type.

Disclaimer: Cat hater here.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 5, 2011)

that was totally awesome!!!!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 9, 2011)

Epic beer commercial.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 9, 2011)

even if the world told me that beer tastes like swill, i'd buy a case anyway just because of that commercial.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 10, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 14, 2011)

German forklift training video.

WARNING: Graphic fake violence/blood. It's funny, but if you have a weak stomach, you might wanna skip it.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure if it's real or not, but if it is...


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 17, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 11, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 12, 2011)

An oldie, but a goodie. Make sure to check out his Jerry Springer appearance.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 8, 2011)

Believe in yourself.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 8, 2011)

Sooo much comedy there. The fact that it's uncut, and it takes him 3 or 4 takes to list off 3 simple steps. The fact that he continues to bash his head with that board even though it's clear he's going to fail. The fact that he's using a huge sheet of plywood instead of just a board. The fact he's bleeding from the head at the end. And his wife asking "did you hurt yourself?" at the end is just the icing on the cake. And he's so serious about it the whole time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 16, 2011)

READY........SET.........GO!!! LOL! It doesn't actually get funny until about 1:45 into the video. :Locolaugh:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2011)

Weekend project anyone? LOL! :lmao:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 29, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> Weekend project anyone? LOL! :lmao:


Amateur!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Amateur!


Definitely another awesome one!


----------



## pbrme (Oct 21, 2011)

&lt;iframe width="560" height="315" src=&amp;quot;http://www.youtube.com/embed/LFB6LQ1-WKU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 18, 2011)

The youtube embedder is broken on the new forum, so the link will have to suffice.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 18, 2011)

How to treat a lady: http://www.break.com/index/gordon-ramsay-tell-you-how-to-treat-a-lady-2222446

Funniest... salesman... EVAR! http://www.break.com/index/worlds-funniest-salesman-2221620


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## pbrme (Dec 5, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn7-fVtT16k


----------



## pbrme (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't know if yall've seen this yet, makes me piss my pant every time&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm03Dgu_yXA


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 9, 2011)

The above is good! For all you CBers out there

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_DqmvKGdXA


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 12, 2011)

UFO the size of Mercury?

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO5cb-BIy3M&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 12, 2011)

^ Isn't it more likely that the object is much closer to the telescope, and therefore much smaller than Mercury, and it just happened to be aligned between the telescope and corona of the Sun?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 12, 2011)

No. That is NOT possible. Believe, man! Believe!


----------



## pbrme (Dec 12, 2011)

Haven't you been paying attention to the media? It's a cloaked Klingon class D-2 Stingtongue...


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 12, 2011)

pbrme said:


> Haven't you been paying attention to the media? It's a cloaked Klingon class D-2 Stingtongue...


I think you are on to something here.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 12, 2011)

pbrme said:


> Haven't you been paying attention to the media? It's a cloaked Klingon class D-2 Stingtongue...


That picture is useless without Mercury in it to show comparative scale.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 12, 2011)

You guys didn't see it at 0.33? here's a frame shot for those that missed it...


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 15, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vm5pDpa2h4&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 15, 2011)

You *have* to watch it to the end...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 17, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ4T9CQA0UM&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## pbrme (Dec 18, 2011)

^I just LOL'd in my pants.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2011)

Strike!!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 6, 2012)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09abF7ZUNnk&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 7, 2012)

^^^^That was a funny one Master Slacker


----------



## pbrme (Jan 15, 2012)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc2_v2y4288&amp;feature=related&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt; Drunk version:[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl0vBV67Yx0&amp;feature=related


----------



## goodal (Jan 16, 2012)

We watch that show to make us feel like we are good parents.


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2012)

I just watched the hippo video last night, and I had tears in my eyes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 16, 2012)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m44F7PVae8U


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 16, 2012)

In case you don't understand the premise of this book, this video may be NSFW.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlLvAF7lQt8&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## pbrme (Feb 17, 2012)

^^ That jeopordy guy is a flow master, looks like he smirks at the end even.

^Actually bought that book for a buddy's newborn for xmas, it's classy


----------



## pbrme (Feb 24, 2012)

@2:30 kills me&lt;iframe width="640" height="360" src=&amp;quot;http://www.youtube.com/embed/8FxAF2Oyhfc?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps one of my favorite videos about St. Patrick's Day:

[media]http://youtu.be/eteWVqVPcTQ


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 19, 2012)

Even my wife coulda got this one....


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 19, 2012)

Here. Let me help you. 

[media]http://youtu.be/Qhm7-LEBznk

How the F did he marry that? I don't care if she's (insert crude sexual references here), I couldn't bear her for another minute.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 19, 2012)

But Imagine the possibilities ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, I did. And I had my fill.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 22, 2012)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=tP0Xod-L1Yw

1. This world is going to hell with the young generation coming up........ whipper snappers..

2. The local news just had a piece on this video and the University actually released a statement saying "Students from Penn State &amp; Maryland and other locals schools came to town to party in this video". LOL. I think that's funnier than the damn video

[media]http://youtu.be/tP0Xod-L1Yw


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 24, 2012)

All... may be *NSFW*!!! Sexual in nature, but no nudity...

Ladies

1) Please do not watch.

2) Scott Baio is in this video.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zHVW7Zy_vg&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2012)

Dude has got some serious talent:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YnnKO-2Yko&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 11, 2012)

&lt;object width="640" height="360"&gt;&lt;param name="movie" value=&amp;quot;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPhRiaNW4UQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;feature=player_embedded&amp;version=3"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;param'&gt;;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPhRiaNW4UQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;feature=player_embedded&amp;version=3"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;embed src=&amp;quot;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPhRiaNW4UQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;feature=player_embedded&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"&gt;&lt;/embed&gt;&lt;/object&gt;

From another forum; brave kid!


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 12, 2012)

Just the thought of it... uke:

[media]http://youtu.be/RTaJzU3B8x8


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 12, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Just the thought of it... uke:


No Kidding!! At $4/gallon that's just insane


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 20, 2012)

[media]http://youtu.be/NgFhJN4H0T0


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Just got this in an email forward. Pretty funny. Maybe he was upset about someone posting in the Friday thread when it isn't actually Friday. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ei3H-ybfM


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 3, 2012)

I generally stand in the "Will-Farrell-Is-Not-Funny" camp, but here he made me laugh. He goes on a little too long, but then recovers with a lovely new portmanteau.

[media]http://youtu.be/QuwgoIFgQpY


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out where I can get the purple shirt... any suggestions?


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 8, 2012)

wait, why did that you tube just post a link... JR.... FIX IT!!!!


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 8, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I'm trying to figure out where I can get the purple shirt... any suggestions?


Try Papaya or Wet Seal.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> wait, why did that you tube just post a link... JR.... FIX IT!!!!





engineergurl said:


> [media]http://youtu.be/OfphZ3qETwE
> 
> I'm trying to figure out where I can get the purple shirt... any suggestions?


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 23, 2012)

SNACK, SNACK, SNACK, MUNCH!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 4, 2012)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-OpqNvbjk0

Poor Mega Man! :lmao:


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 13, 2012)

[media]http://youtu.be/OBGOQ7SsJrw

Bumpity bump!


----------



## pbrme (Jan 10, 2013)

Definately EB worthy:

[media]http://youtu.be/O47-QOWRTrk


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 10, 2013)

^ I am SO trying that before this weekend is over! It's about -17*C right now (+2*F) with colder temps expected.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 10, 2013)

blybrook PE said:


> ^ I am SO trying that before this weekend is over! It's about -17*C right now (+2*F) with colder temps expected.


Go check out youtube comments on vid. major geekage.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 11, 2013)

I tried it with a Nalgene bottle last night, was 3/4 solid when I got up this morning. Will have to try with a regular thing of bottled water (I've got 3 thawing out in the sink right now and I'll get a couple more from the store before heading home). I know it wasn't as "pure" as what he used in the film.

Talking with a few co-workers that grew up around here, they've done this in middle school as a yearly experiment.

I still gotta do it myself though!


----------



## pbrme (Jan 11, 2013)

blybrook PE said:


> I tried it with a Nalgene bottle last night, was 3/4 solid when I got up this morning. Will have to try with a regular thing of bottled water (I've got 3 thawing out in the sink right now and I'll get a couple more from the store before heading home). I know it wasn't as "pure" as what he used in the film.
> 
> Talking with a few co-workers that grew up around here, they've done this in middle school as a yearly experiment.
> 
> I still gotta do it myself though!


Sweet! So it *is* real.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 11, 2013)

[media]http://youtu.be/xh3Wveg4DMk


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 15, 2013)

A day in the life of a fighter pilot. Filmed at Kadena AB , Okinawa

[media]http://player.vimeo.com/video/40935850


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 24, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> 'engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > wait, why did that you tube just post a link... JR.... FIX IT!!!!
> ...


Dude, you are not sexy enough to pull that off.


----------



## cement (Feb 5, 2013)

attention road builders, bridges up in Norway: http://www.youtube.com/embed/4T4vc1QqiPM?

crap, I forgot how / am too lazy to look up how to imbed


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 5, 2013)

cement said:


> attention road builders, bridges up in Norway: http://www.youtube.com/embed/4T4vc1QqiPM?
> 
> crap, I forgot how / am too lazy to look up how to imbed




Here ya go:


----------



## goodal (Feb 6, 2013)

http://youtu.be/dhXPlCjr0Vw

Sandy hook fathers speech for gun rights. I say amen.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2013)

^^^ +1


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## pbrme (Feb 7, 2013)

^ Ol' Spencer is probably pretty good with the ladies.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 8, 2013)

NSFW, but a classic


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 9, 2013)

badal said:


> http://youtu.be/dhXPlCjr0Vw
> 
> Sandy hook fathers speech for gun rights. I say amen.


Just got a chance to see this. Great post badal. Nothing more needs to be said that what that gentleman has expressed.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 7, 2013)

Saw this on the book.

http://youtu.be/aUvCi7dUxAs


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 13, 2013)

Pepsi and Jeff Gordon - pretty funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YR9UeZKI78


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Saw that last night. Except for the fact I would have to buy the car afterwards, I would love to pull this type of test drive.

Only thing I wasn't sure of was the fact the Camaro was listed as a 2009. They went on sale in April 2009, but they were all tagged as 2010 model years...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Camaro_(fifth_generation)


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc'&gt;


----------



## pbrme (Mar 20, 2013)

That's one of my faves.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 21, 2013)

&lt;object name="kaltura_player_1363968586" id="kaltura_player_1363968586" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowNetworking="all" allowFullScreen="true" height="300" width="533" data=&amp;quot;http://www.kaltura.com/index.php/kwidget/wid/0_vvt3ieeg/uiconf_id/8700151"&gt;&lt;param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /&gt;&lt;param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /&gt;&lt;param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /&gt;&lt;param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" /&gt;&lt;param name="movie" value=&amp;quot;http://www.kaltura.com/index.php/kwidget/wid/0_vvt3ieeg/uiconf_id/8700151"/&gt;&lt;param name="flashVars" value=""/&gt;&lt;a href=&amp;quot;http://corp.kaltura.com"&gt;video platform&lt;/a&gt;&lt;a href=&amp;quot;http://corp.kaltura.com/video_platform/video_management"&gt;video management&lt;/a&gt;&lt;a href=&amp;quot;http://corp.kaltura.com/solutions/video_solution"&gt;video solutions&lt;/a&gt;&lt;a href=&amp;quot;http://corp.kaltura.com/video_platform/video_publishing"&gt;video player&lt;/a&gt;&lt;/object&gt;

A homemade infomercial that got results!

EDIT - Hopefully the video is showing up again.  If NOT, here is a direct link to the webpage:  http://www.kaltura.com/index.php/extwidget/openGraph/wid/0_vvt3ieeg


----------



## pbrme (Mar 22, 2013)

^ all i see is a bunch of code


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 22, 2013)

pbrme said:


> ^ all i see is a bunch of code


The player disappeared. I'll try to fix it.

EDIT - Should be showing now. It shows on my screen, but I added another link to be able to view it.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 22, 2013)

It works, and I can't believe that is actual food. What results came from that video?


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 22, 2013)

From what I read on the website where the video was originally posted, the company saw the home infomercial and returned to the original manufacturing mixture. Other than that, I have no clue as to if the guy in the video got his product exchanged for new or not.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2013)




----------



## goodal (May 3, 2013)

I grew up watching him on Star trek. Never understood all the hate he got, but that video bumped him up a notch or two in my book.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 8, 2013)




----------



## TESTY (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yr7ivVPhmY


----------



## goodal (Aug 1, 2013)

Nothing on you Dex, but Jimmy Fallon is not funny to me at all. IMHO the late night talk show is dead.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 1, 2013)

I've never seen his show, so I have no idea what it's like. I just think anything with Brian Williams is entertaining (when he's not on NBC).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 15, 2013)

Here's an idea of what my wife looks like when I'm driving, with the exception that she's usually yelling and/or trying to hit me...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHlz0sCJkqE


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 28, 2013)

Language NSFW:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=DyBap-T4ZDU


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## roadwreck (Sep 18, 2013)

I found this video on justifying increased speed limits interesting and amusing, although I have to admit probably my favorite part was just after the 4 minute mark where the narrator cites a report "prepared by two... ...probably not PE teachers and whatever an EIT is".


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 25, 2013)

Kyle Franklin flying Dracula. It's hard to beat a radial powered biplane.

[media]http://youtu.be/0zPPbVtfYHI


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 26, 2013)

#Hashtag

www.youtube.com/watch?v=57dzaMaouXA


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 29, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrqqD_Tsy4Q


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnsZzH-Bhfw&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw-DpEFPiOU&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

someone please explain how to embed videos.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> someone please explain how to embed videos.


Use the full link in the address bar. Not the embedded or "share" link that YouTube provides.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

thanks KF :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 29, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > someone please explain how to embed videos.
> ...


Sometimes you have to enclose the link in brackets.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


Thanks Dex


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw-DpEFPiOU&amp;feature=youtu.be


That's oneof the most notorious bridges for truck crashes. I think there are a few different cameras setup because of it.

http://dailypicksandflicks.com/2012/10/25/undefeated-worlds-toughest-bridge-in-durham-nc-video/


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

That's what I heard. Funny sh!t though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8OnzgBhN2I


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 7, 2014)

Catchy tune may be NSFW

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d2gIdMRwfuM&amp;desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dd2gIdMRwfuM


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83874906/


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 14, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rapvHU3aoCw


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a tube for this mthread


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> &gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmiHXGdtMjw


I knew you would like this.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 4, 2014)

WTF - Quack Like a Duck


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 6, 2014)

eb.com is so quite on Sunday mornings.

&lt;youtube&amp;gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djU4Lq_5EaM&lt;/youtube&gt;


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 6, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_VuLVQVBFA&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 9, 2014)

What if Darth Vader was voiced by Winnie the Pooh?

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLXTDirrQ5w


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 10, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he2a4xK8ctk&amp;list=PL30BFB50685A0252B&amp;index=20


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAB9-VGIkzM#t=67


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 30, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JZdEV3EpCM


----------



## NJmike PE (May 1, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb3iLnEalS8


----------



## NJmike PE (May 1, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEwF27TjU6M


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 1, 2014)

LOL...he got game.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (May 2, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUDb2QkAsLI


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 9, 2014)

&gt;http://youtube.com/watch?v=CkJnislZXgU


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 10, 2014)

This is fantastic!

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlJEt2KU33I


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 10, 2014)

RG will appreciate this one

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt2MIB8oCK0


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

both of those are "watch-worthy" and yeah Fuck the World Cup!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 12, 2014)

[media]http://youtu.be/wnXSWn0klP0


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp8hvyjZWHs


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWV026E7rLY


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## MA_PE (Jun 20, 2014)

you watched that last night didn't you?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2014)

Second half of it.... Couldn't find much else on.....


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 20, 2014)

I caught the very end as I went to bed. That's a great movie.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 20, 2014)

great flick.

"Bring us a pitcher of beer every seven minutes until somebody passes out. And then bring one every ten minutes."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> great flick.
> 
> "Bring us a pitcher of beer every seven minutes until somebody passes out. And then bring one every ten minutes."


LOL!!!! Love that quote!

"Young man, what's going on here?"

"It's Melon man, he's throwing the greatest party of ALL TIME! The whole world's here!"

And then there's the young Iron Man RDJ. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2014)

It also had the "mean kid" from Karate Kid (also a jerk in this movie)...

Sam Kinison also....

"If that dress had pockets you'd look like a pool table"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

Gotta love Sam Kinison. R.I.P.

"Is she right? ‘Cause I know that’s the popular version of what went on there. And a lot of people like to believe that. I wish I could, but I was there. I wasn’t here in a class room, hoping I was right, thinking about it. I was up to my knees in rice paddies, with guns that didn’t work! Going in there, looking for Charlie, slugging it out with him; While listening to the goddamn Beatle albums! Oh! Oh! Oh!"


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2014)

"While pussies like you......................"


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 20, 2014)

"I like the way you think..."


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 20, 2014)

Professor Terguson: You remember that thing we had about 30 years ago called the Korean conflict? And how we failed to achieve victory? How come we didn't cross the 38th parallel and push those rice-eaters back to the Great Wall of China?

Professor Terguson: [rips a desk apart] Then take the fucking wall apart

[shouts]

Professor Terguson: brick by brick and nuke them back into the fucking stone age forever? Tell me why! How come? Say it! Say it!

Thornton Melon: [incensed] All right. I'll say it. 'Cause Truman was too much of a *pussy wimp* to let MacArthur go in there

[shouts]

Thornton Melon: and blow out those Commie bastards!

Professor Terguson: Good answer. Good answer. I like the way you think. I'm gonna be watching you.

Thornton Melon: [chuckling to his classmates] Good teacher. He really seems to care. About what I have no idea.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2014)

wasnt it _pussy bastard_?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> &gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp8hvyjZWHs


I rebuilt my back stairs today. I couldn't stop singing this song. Thanks for the inspiration mike.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA4_BjmHzAM#t=226

don't know why it won't post the video


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 10, 2014)

Want to feel like you are on hallucinogens without the drugs? Watch this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEUBEpuAMmc


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 10, 2014)

The cake is a lie

remember this?

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6PxMRUgmbA

It was fake. 

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDikWvEPpLg


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 16, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz_V4lRdtjo


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=hKWmFWRVLlU


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2014)

^ HOF


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 5, 2014)

^^ The real problem with this matrix? As many women got older, they get less hot and more crazy!

Reminds me of the old adage: Men marry women hoping they won't ever change. Women marry men expecting they will change.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/JHixeIr_6BM?rel=0&amp;autoplay=1&amp;iv_load_policy=3


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 5, 2014)

texting while driving video. Pretty cool

https://www.youtube.com/embed/JHixeIr_6BM?rel=0&amp;autoplay=1&amp;iv_load_policy=3]https://www.youtube.com/embed/JHixeIr_6BM?rel=0&amp;autoplay=1&amp;iv_load_policy=3]https://www.youtube.com/embed/JHixeIr_6BM?rel=0&amp;autoplay=1&amp;iv_load_policy=3


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2014)

anyone elses teenagers listen to this crap???



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytWz0qVvBZ0&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 6, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6Eg-Qai6f0


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2014)

if you watch only one squirrell vidoe today watch this one...


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 7, 2014)

when does the squirrel die?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2014)

soon....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 12, 2014)

Airventure 2014 Night Air Show:

[media]http://youtu.be/NEGT6oxJnJ4


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe-f4gokRBs#t=360

don't know why it is only posting the link but regardless it's a cool video


----------



## goodal (Aug 21, 2014)

I love his channel. Always well done and simple enough for my boys to understand whats going on.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 15, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeT-MRU10qQ

and to help put a face to the crotch....


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 18, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 19, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUHgGK-tImY


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 23, 2014)

I had a good laugh on this one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBu8heaJj2c


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 24, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLexgOxsZu0


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2014)

Kmart's 'Ship My Pants' Commercial [HD]: http://youtu.be/hL4lSavSepc


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2014)

LOL!!! That commercial is awesome.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL!!! That commercial is awesome.


Then you should like this one too. 
http://youtu.be/GQdhS57hUyk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2014)

LOL...not bad.

Then again, maybe you're freaking out...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 11, 2014)

http://youtu.be/otd73mRzxBs


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 4, 2014)

feather vs bowling ball

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E43-CfukEgs


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^ I see you're a fan of the I f-ing love science facebook page too.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 4, 2014)

I actually saw it on geekologie, but now you gave me something else to waste time on


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 6, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV5WqRnFejI


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 17, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu309CHpx58


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 17, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ2_q86KZRw


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 17, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoB8t0B4jx4


----------



## Dleg (Nov 17, 2014)

^WTF!!!!! That's awesome! If they really did that to people. LMAO!!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 5, 2015)

One of the best I've seen. Fallon is hilarious


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MftOONlDQac


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2015)

^ saw that on FB. Totally awesome!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 26, 2015)

I think this song does a good job describing life. It really is Awful and Beautiful!

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltWDMdadq98


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 7, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVx6cXf5Liw


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2015)

Kinda hot. Is that chick wearing red panties?


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 8, 2015)

^don't know, but I was trying to find out.


----------



## MetsFan (May 28, 2015)

Does anybody know who made these? I remember listening to them 10 years or so ago.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQDnC5hJHJI


----------



## MetsFan (May 28, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hux1btJfsxU


----------



## MetsFan (May 28, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYshD5y4Inw


----------



## MetsFan (May 28, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmarT52DHLU


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 7, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92i5m3tV5XY&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2015)

funniest shit I've seen all day

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl4ButVeOUQ


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 28, 2015)

https://youtu.be/7HP5YJ8v5IE

When your boss isn't coming in.


----------



## cement (Aug 20, 2015)

I think they are trying too hard here:

https://youtu.be/6JT6wrUMTug


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=580&amp;v=QajyNRnyPMs


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPgmgQxmUfU


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2015)

These are great:

AT&amp;T Commercials All In One "It's Not Complicated"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyVrvUq5PSs


----------



## roadwreck (May 5, 2016)

Brings new meaning to the term "reversible lanes"


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 6, 2016)

I'll just leave this here.  If you need me, I'll be in a corner weeping for the future.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 6, 2016)

Please tell me that was a joke.

First of all, if you're trying to make a statement try doing it in a restaurant that has more than 4 people in it.  I was praying someone was going to throw a cheeseburger at her.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 6, 2016)

:blink:


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2016)

why cant that ever happen when I am eating? 

well I am off to chic fil a!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 6, 2016)

If I ever see someone's body on a plate, I'm not going to think of "snow," I'm going to ask for a nice chianti.


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2016)




----------



## MA_PE (May 6, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> why cant that ever happen when I am eating?
> 
> well I am off to chic fil a!


Are you in NYC?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 27, 2016)

Happy Three Day Weekend everyone!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 3, 2016)

What the heck did I just watch?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 3, 2016)

WTF did I just watch?


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 3, 2016)

The pen-pineapple-apple-pen song!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 3, 2016)

I saw a meme post about that song on Facebook the other day, and had no idea what it was talking about.  This is one instance where I was happier not knowing than I am now that I "get" the meme.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## LifeSucks (Nov 15, 2016)

Throwback:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Marbles and magnets!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 8, 2017)

Infrastructure, the movie:


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2017)

*worth it to the end I promise*!  BBQ is not a VERB People!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 2, 2017)

> On 1/8/2017 at 6:37 PM, blybrook PE said:
> 
> Infrastructure, the movie:



Well, that was depressing.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 6, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> *worth it to the end I promise*!  BBQ is not a VERB People!!!!


Well, I watched it thru the end as you suggested.  I was pretty disappointed.  Worth it? Uh why, again?


----------



## goodal (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm hooked on Good Mythical Morning (BBQ video).  Watching Link dry heave never gets old.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 11, 2017)

My daughter has been playing this all morning.  :blink2:  I'm blocking youtube!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 12, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 9, 2017)

@Road Guy, someone posted this on my FB page the other day......LMAO.....I forgot about the one where they replace Jim with "Asian Jim".


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 9, 2017)

This guy gets stung and bitten by insects for a living.  Skip to 10:30 for the actual sting.


----------



## Bot-Man (Jun 10, 2017)

goid for a laugh


----------



## BigWheel (Jun 10, 2017)

> 9 hours ago, Bot-Man said:



Easily the funniest thing I've seen on the internets. Good job.


----------



## BigWheel (Jun 11, 2017)

[youtube] 



[youtube]


----------



## BigWheel (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't know if it's real or not, but it sure is funny.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 12, 2017)

Might be a military college thing but this was big back in the day:


----------



## Bot-Man (Jun 19, 2017)

Trolling at its finest... it's scary how easy it is to do this.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 27, 2017)

shaky go pro vid my 14 year old shot of a reef shark last week ( although they all look like  a great white underwater IMO)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 27, 2017)

Isn't saying "Shaky GoPro video" redundant?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 19, 2017)

#LifeGoals

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkVn1lzcK70&amp;app=desktop


----------



## User1 (Oct 19, 2017)

thats a whole lotta ammunition being handled


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 19, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## leggo PE (Feb 2, 2018)

This is really cool:





It's a compilation of 1 second from every day these guys hiked the entire Continental Divide Trail, from Mexico to Cananda.


----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2018)

Today calls for this...


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 10, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Today calls for this...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Master slacker (Jul 27, 2018)

I don't know if it's funny or sad, but I can't say I know any of those songs.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 27, 2018)

Let's get back to the mid-90's when music was good.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 27, 2018)

Why do they always run upstairs instead of away and outside?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 27, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> I don't know if it's funny or sad, but I can't say I know any of those songs.


I think most of them are originals?  He did a Cardi B song at the end, I think.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 29, 2018)

envirotex said:


> Why do they always run upstairs instead of away and outside?


And seriously, you see a dead/unconscious cop fall out of the elevator, you gotta know the bad guy is using the stairs.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 30, 2018)

envirotex said:


> Why do they always run upstairs instead of away and outside?


To her credit, in this instance he was blocking the way down.  Not sure why she didn't just head back for her apartment though.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 7, 2018)

Lordy I hate this place


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Master slacker (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Master slacker (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## MetsFan (Jan 15, 2019)

That subway video was great.  Memories!  

And you guys don't know the thong song?

Here's my mid-90's music. Even got my cd signed by her


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 16, 2019)

MetsFan said:


> That subway video was great.  Memories!
> 
> And you guys don't know the thong song?


Went back and rewatched... yeah I know that one. His rendition is hilarious!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## cement (Jun 12, 2019)

pretty...cool


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

tis pretty cool!

We drove Trail Ridge in RMNP last weekend - obviously lots of snow but most of it was melting really quick!


----------



## cement (Jun 13, 2019)

crazy snow this year.  Silverthorne is handing out free sand bags!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2019)

We were gonna go to Ouray and Telluride to do “Jeep stuff” but it looks like most of the good trails may not be open till August //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## cement (Aug 16, 2019)

curse you.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 6, 2019)

Cat gimme your paw!

God get me a pie!

Cat gave me a tart!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Master slacker (Nov 22, 2019)

old skool.  all day...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 13, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Let's get back to the mid-90's when music was good.


How about early 90's when music was even better?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2019)

I see your crappy 90's music and raise you.......simply the best there is:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 1, 2020)

:bump:


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2020)

I don't think we'll be seeing many buffets reopening any time soon.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 1, 2020)

Supe said:


> I don't think we'll be seeing many buffets reopening any time soon.




Some buffets in Vegas are already open.  Some are doing all-you-can-eat with a server bringing everything, but others you have to go get your food, though someone will serve it to you at the counter.


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2020)

That's insane.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2020)

Dont be a pussy!


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2020)

Most buffet food is barely even worth it when everyone is HEALTHY.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 22, 2020)

:bump:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 22, 2020)

@Road Guy


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2020)

yeah that was a F'd up story - it came out a few weeks ago, the news said the guy got out of his jeep to let someone pass ( black bear pass is one way) so not sure why that happened, but either he didnt put the e-brake on or something but it rolled down with his girlfriend inside, she was thrown from the jeep and has been in the ICU since then- I think she is in pretty bad shape


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2020)

This is black bear pass btw...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> This is black bear pass btw...
> 
> View attachment 19080


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2020)

its on my list to do, but I think a 2 DR Jeep would be best, you can see these switchbacks are just hard for anything with a wheel base longer than the original mining vehciles these were built for - you cant really see the drop of here, but I have heard backing up is a bitch, cause you dont want to end up like the video

we were in Telluride / Ouray this past summer and there were so many vacationers staying local that the sherrif was checking vehciles at the entrance to Black Bear Pass and turning away unsuitable vehicles


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> its on my list to do, but I think a 2 DR Jeep would be best, you can see these switchbacks are just hard for anything with a wheel base longer than the original mining vehciles these were built for - you cant really see the drop of here, but I have heard backing up is a bitch, cause you dont want to end up like the video
> 
> we were in Telluride / Ouray this past summer and there were so many vacationers staying local that the sherrif was checking vehciles at the entrance to Black Bear Pass and turning away unsuitable vehicles


I've traversed a lot of roads like that in times gone by. Such were my days in the US Forest Service.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2020)

That woudl be cool to do!

Id like to be able to run them when its not peak season with 50,000 people from texas on them - I think most of the bad incidents on these are just when people pass each other or do something like this case and get out of the vehilce, not use a spotter in the really tight corners.

But there are tons of trails that are not in telluride that are just as difficult if not more but they dont seem to get the sexy  feel as the ones in Ouray / Telluride.

When you see the mountain bikers show up then a few years later they start bitching to the Countys that the Off Road Vehciles are bad for the environment and try and get them shut down ( excpet to bikes of course) - The trails here  are 99% rock, sort of hard to hurt rock..


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2020)

So the daughter said we should put together  a team for this next year - I didnt know this was a thing!

This seems weird - 100 years ago a woman is buried at the top of a mountain 

She was apparently buried poorly, storm washed her coffin down the road - now to "celebrate" her life they recreate her coffin race?

You son of a bitch I am in...


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 11, 2020)

Taken by a dash cam in Anchorage recently. Keep an eye towards the upper right.



View attachment 124141055_2813827712278861_3264879275834012848_n.mp4


----------



## Violator (Nov 11, 2020)

That would totally flatten a car, did the bolts all fail?


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 11, 2020)

The cause is yet to be determined.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 11, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> its on my list to do, but I think a 2 DR Jeep would be best, you can see these switchbacks are just hard for anything with a wheel base longer than the original mining vehciles these were built for - you cant really see the drop of here, but I have heard backing up is a bitch, cause you dont want to end up like the video
> 
> we were in Telluride / Ouray this past summer and there were so many vacationers staying local that the sherrif was checking vehciles at the entrance to Black Bear Pass and turning away unsuitable vehicles


----------



## pbrme (Feb 9, 2021)

I miss this thread, it sucks most of the old links are broken. 
I present to you this gem... catalogued under WTAF.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## jeb6294 (May 3, 2021)

The title really is the best part...









Man tries to rob people in a concealed carry class! He gets shot by everyone!


Video taken from Vincent James. Telegram: https://t.me/RealVincentJames




www.bitchute.com


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 5, 2021)

Bump


----------

